# Bolt Power Supply and 3.5 Inch Drive



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anybody know if the Bolt power supply is able to handle an 3.5" drive?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The Bolt 3A power supply should handle it, but most people use the power supply from whatever external enclosure holds the 3.5" drive because it's a lot easier than trying to extend the tiny motherboard power cable. The 4 tuner Roamios come with a 2A power supply that's borderline for some 3.5" drives if it's also powering a CableCARD.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

In my experience with experimenting with different drives on the Bolt, I find it more reliable using and external power supply to power the 3.5 inch drive. 
The larger the drive, the more likely I get four light salute and reboot on boot up when using the Bolt to power the 3.5 inch drive. Smaller sized drives may boot up but occasionally will give me the four light salute and reboot. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

ggieseke said:


> The Bolt 3A power supply should handle it, but most people use the power supply from whatever external enclosure holds the 3.5" drive because it's a lot easier than trying to extend the tiny motherboard power cable. The 4 tuner Roamios come with a 2A power supply that's borderline for some 3.5" drives if it's also powering a CableCARD.


Good info, I thought the BOLT PS was only 2A.


----------



## cenright (Feb 11, 2007)

I am using a western digital 8tb shucked white drive / using the bolt power supply / motherboard transplanted into a "slightly" modified roamio case since December of last year. No issues so far for a boltoamio.


----------

